# Quincy Police



## eastsidesc (Jun 27, 2003)

I was wondering what the process would be to get hired for the Quincy Police Department. Are there any qualifications needed, such as residency and civil service? Does anyone know if they are hiring? I have not attended an academy as well, would they hire then sponsor you for one? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

That dept. is civil service, which sucks.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

eastsidesc said:


> I was wondering what the process would be to get hired for the Quincy Police Department. Are there any qualifications needed, such as residency and civil service? Does anyone know if they are hiring? I have not attended an academy as well, would they hire then sponsor you for one? Thanks for the help.


QPD is a civil serivice PD, you would definitely need to be a resident of Quincy, most likely a vet or d-vet to be hired. A few years ago Quincy did a mass hiring of 20+ people, an aquaintance of mine who is a non-vet was lucky enough to get hired with a score of 97. I don't know when/if they're hiring again anytime soon or how many. If by chance you were called up off a list for QPD they would sponser & pay you through the academy.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Quincy is one of the highest paying cities.....I spoke to a Sergeant there about 6 months ago and he informed me that they would be highing as many as 30 maybe even more, due to retirements, etc. You do have to be a resident, he said it is a large list and very difficult to get hired from due to the majority of vets and residents that are on it.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Quincy just hired 15 (I think it was around that number, give or take a few) people within the last two months.


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

Good luck with that one buddy....Quincy is one of the highest paid and toughest PDs to get on in this state.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yessiree!

It's even harder to get on the Quincy Aux P.D. My GOD!
:roll:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mpd61 said:


> Yessiree!
> 
> It's even harder to get on the Quincy Aux P.D. My GOD!
> :roll:


I thought Quincy Axed the auxiliary unit a few years back, something like they wanted to disarm them so they disbanded. Are they back up and running?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sorry Gil,

It was sarcasm.....................
You're right, the Quincy Mayor and Police administration _castrated_ the Aux department. They actually kept the website up for many months after they voted to disband. From what I could tell they had their legs cut off at the genitals!
:shock:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

:?: Wouldn't QPD have to hire off the layoff list if they are C/S? (Nice plug for the '15s Scott!!!!!!!!!)


----------

